# Gun belts



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Do most members us a 1 1/2" or 1 3/4" belt?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry... I use both widths, depending upon my trouser's belt-loop size.

But I use my 1.5"-wide belts more.
That's because Galco made me two contoured (curved), 1.5"-wide pistol belts that are properly stiff, but still very comfortable for all-day wear.


----------



## Highhawk1948 (Aug 9, 2011)

1 1/2 inch


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

1.5"

Galco contour belt http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=1323&CatalogID=254


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Lots of belt choices out there. I think that 1.5" wide is a bit more versatile. Over the years, I've bought several brands, but I bought bull hide from this gent about 8 years ago, and still wear the same belt daily for carry. I carry every day... the same way....

Quality USA Handcrafted Belts - Bullhide Belts, Dress Leather Belts, Gun Belts, Holsters, Double Prong Belts, Money Belts


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for input


----------

